# First custom



## Barkeep (Jun 8, 2011)

Built this out of a discarded purple kids girls lowrider thing.
Kind of a mesh of diff eras and styles....


----------



## elb8652 (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry I'm late commenting. That is a great looking bike. I love the board track look, with inverted bars, if they aren't too low. How does it ride ?


----------



## Barkeep (Jul 4, 2011)

its rides pretty well. its a 20 inch so its a kids size bike. im looking to sell if you have kids.
thanks for the compliments.


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 18, 2011)

i like the light and handle bars


----------

